# Permission to link



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I would like permission to put a link to DBSTalk on my links page, and to use the DBSTalk logo for link purposes. If this would be allowed, please respond with your terms and conditions for permission to use.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

You have permission to use the logo and the link. The conditions are that the logo must be a direct link to our home page and will not be altered in any way.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay, thanks. That will be up by tonight.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Link is up. Click "links" on the Flash navigation bar and tell me whatcha think of the site


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

PS, view the site in Mozilla if you have it and have Flash installed in it. It looks 100 times better!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Mark - in IE, your text on your 1st page is overwritten by other text...makes it impossible to read. Just wanted you to know.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Fine on IE 6 for Windows XP on my computer. Make sure you have IE set to use normal size fonts and not large fonts (admittedly, a potential problem I can and will correctby using a CSS)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is Mozilla and Opera different or the same browser? Where do I go to download Mozilla and is Mozilla better than Opera?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Different. Mozilla is www.mozilla.org. It's a very nice free browser. Plus it will render my site correctly (as will Opera 6 and IE for Mac, IE for Win messes up the graphics)


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

So version 1.0 is what one would download to check out?


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Mozilla=Netscape. It look and acts the same way and this quick response window is small compared to IE.
9 out of 10 people use IE and that will remain the standard. Even the hompage for Moz 1.0 is the same that I set as Netscapse so it's not any different at all..


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

It is different. It doesn't have the AOL crud. It also tends to get new features and bug fixes first. Check out my website with both, then tell me IE is better (my site is the perfect example of a major rendering bug that has existed in IE for Windows for a long time - the Mac version is fine)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I would agree with you Mark except that its too late to code just for Mozilla/Netscape. The fact is the 96% of browsers out there are IE. A major headache of mine is overseeing 5 Microsoft.Net programers who have to code for both IE and Netscape 4.x and 6.x. 

I use Mozilla for most of my surfing, but some pages such as ESPN and our company email system (Lotus Notes) almost require you to use IE to get the most of the web experience. What really makes me laugh is that Lotus Notes web based client requires Microsoft Java runtime and crashes on Suns Java J2EE. What a joke that is...


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I didn't have shockwave or whatever it was I needed Mark to see your page. I have that with IE.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

It's just Flash Player 6, Rage. It's a really short (about 200k) download from Macromedia's page. Now, that is a nice thing about IE - ActiveX for automatic plugin installation. My favorite browser is the Mac version of IE. If just there was a way to run it on Windows!


----------

